# Ultrasound--how far along to confirm pregnancy & # of kids?



## Cadillac Jill (Mar 6, 2012)

We will be relocating several hundred miles away at the end of this month, so I need to take care of as many health and wellness issues as possible for our livestock while we still have access to our regular vet. I'm planning to have him come out to take care of some minor things and also advise me on their transport. 

I would like to find out if the January breeding of our two does was successful, and if so, how many fetuses there are. I know he offers farm-call ultrasounds, but I'm not sure how far along they have to be in order to get a head count.  One doe would be 8 weeks, the other, 6 weeks, and we could potentially wait another two weeks if necessary.

If it's too early to get a head count I'll just opt for the blood test for now. Last season we had a very difficult (malpresentation) delivery, and almost lost the kid because I didn't know how many were in there.  I was afraid I was pulling on the leg of one kid while the head of the other was out.  If I'd known there was only one, I would have responded far more decisively. Oh, the perils of having a newbie at the helm!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 6, 2012)

My vet tells me he likes to have at least 60 days but can do 30 days, just not as accurately.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 6, 2012)

Agrre w/Jodie, and you could try posting pictures of their rear ends, ie: the vulva, and anus with tail up, but not being pulled up by hand. Try to include other pictures showing udders, as well as side, front and from the top pictures. The rear end pictures are known as the pooch test. Do a search here with 'pooch test' as the key word and you will find lots of pics and defintions and what to look for. Its not 100%, but some folks here are pretty good at guesstimating.

Usually vet can see how many/confirm preg between 30 and 60 days, if you can wait awhile till your less preg does are that far, it may be worth the $ for ya.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 6, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> My vet tells me he likes to have at least 60 days but can do 30 days, just not as accurately.


x2


----------



## Cadillac Jill (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information!


----------

